# Anyone seen these videos?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I live in the US and was doing a random search on You Tube for cockapoos to show my husband and came across these videos. There are several posted. I seriously can't wait for my puppy now- they are so cute!!!! And I can't imagine having one so well trained...one can dream.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not able to watch youtubes, I really wish I could see it. Voiceover please, what are these puppies doing?


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Fairlie if you search www.adolescentdogsuk.com you will find them. They offer residential dog training and are absolutely amazing. I wish I knew how they train dogs that well, including young puppies - just lots of time and experience I guess. They are very expensive though, around £600 a week! The videos on the website (and YouTube) are great.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I confess I really don't understand residential dog training  for me the whole thing is about building the bond between the owner and the dog so good positive reward based classes and plenty of fun work between owner and puppy and no reason why they can't achieve any of this


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Actually 2nd, I completely agree on the residential bit -I don'tget it either. I'm just really iimpressed at the standard they get dogs to. Maybe I should have higher expectations of myself!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would love to do one of those dog training holidays with one of my dogs...
When I was a child and spent as much time as possible on friend's farms I remember the gundog puppies going off to be trained. I'm a bit hazy about the age and the length of time and I know that before they could go they had to have done quite a lot of ground work - but then they were sent off to be 'fine tuned' before their first shooting season - and when they came back they would be fantastic - over subsequent years they possibly picked up the odd bad habit or two 
In Kenya we ran on GSD pups that had been sold to the KP dog unit and the Ugandan AF base security team. We kept the pups until they were one and by the time they left they knew all their basic obedience - but they did not start man work or formal tracking until they had joined their units.
People who are good dog trainers can get results really quickly with pretty much any dog because if they are good they are able to real the dog and reward the wanted behaviour and they are also fantastic at giving calm clear consistent commands. The rest of us muddle along. I love training with my friend because she is so good at spotting what I'm doing wrong when I think my dog is being thick


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I get it. (Not the video link, the residential training bit). 

Think of people who are too busy to train a dog, like the President of the US. Think of people who have rescued dogs with bad habits that are really, really challenging to break. Think of people who do not understand the calm, assertive and fun energy/attitude you need to have to train a dog. Think of people who find it difficult to grasp the concepts of successive aproximation and fixed and variable reinforcement schedules. I agree it isn't for everyone, but when things go South better to do something drastic like that than give up on a dog.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it is also easier to get good results when they are living in a strict environment and taken out for training sessions rather than the rest of us who muddle along and do bits of training when they fit in and maybe a few minutes cramming just before puppy class 

When a friend was looking after another friends huge lab for a few weeks I was given the task of teaching him to walk nicely on the lead. He was well over 30kg and pulled into his head collar so much he was really hard to control as he had such power and strength. I walked him after work for less than half an hour a day and after 3 weeks he was walking on a loose lead attached to his collar with the headcollar just as backup. Nobody but me walked him and as I was only interested in his lead manners it did not matter how far we went (or did not go) 

However - the important bit was his owner following strict instructions about how he was now to be walked - when he went back to her we had to go and teach her his new lead walking rules. She followed them to the letter and he still walks nicely several years on. If she had not followed them he would have resumed his pulling pretty quickly.

Unfortunately in puppy class one of the biggest problems is the relationship with the puppy, I can get them to do things but their owners struggle and this is where I see residential training failing as the act of training helps to build the bond which is often lacking


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Maybe Marzi's idea of a dog training holiday is the perfect compromise. Intensive training but with the owner, rather than handing the dog over to a trainer. After all isn't it the owner who needs training most?. I think I'd sign up!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, I agree I can't imagine handing my puppy over to a stranger (and paying that much $$), but I was so impressed watching these little cockapoo puppies being such well-trained little dogs (and they were so cute to watch).


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I hope my training efforts with my puppy produce such wonderful results.

You'll notice in the video that the puppy's attention is 90% on the owner in almost all situations.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is fantastic training, really impressed with the adults greeting whilst the pups behaved, mind you not many people ignore the pup to speak to you when you have a cute puppy so its harder to achieve this in the 'real' world, i guess if you thought, ok if I spend a week doing nothing else but concentrating on my puppies training i'm saving £600 - you could end up with a better trained pup than those of us that did a bit of training when 'life' allowed.


----------

